# Diesel down



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

So about 3 weeks ago I start the car and it idled a bit rough. CEL light popped on. So since I needed an oil change, I had them check it out. I dropped it off on Friday June 17th. I knew it was a pyrometer as the code was P20E4. They said they couldn't pin point which one so they kept it over night. Saturday I get a phone call and they said they figured it out and ordered the part, should be able to pick it up on Tuesday June 21. I get a call the afternoon of the 21st, they stripped the bung. They hoped to have it ready on Friday the 24th. Fine. Get a call and the pipe they ordered is on backorder, no one in the US has one. So now its been 2 weeks and I am getting frustrated. The dealer is keeping me informed and up to date but in the mean time I am packing the miles on a Buick Enclave. Not only is it a downgrade from my car as it is very base model but the mileage in it is terrible. Getting around 27mpg. I drive 72 miles one way to work and this thing sucks down close to $60 fuel a week. My Cruze was a rock steady $28 and change.

Who can I call to maybe get this sped up? I put on over 1500 miles on this Enclave and am "trading" it in next week to keep the miles below 3000.

If this is "normal", I might say screw the warranty and do a Fleece delete.

Not only does this frustrate the customer, I can bet it does the same to the dealer. I am out of a vehicle I am paying on that even with a note is supposed to save me money and frustation. The dealer has a "new fangled" engine, a diesel not previously sold in a car sold en masse since the days of the 5.7L in the US, but its taking up valuable shop space. Then a customer that could possibly be volatile (not me, I am understanding to a point) and someone like me buying that vehicle for a specific purpose is now racking up the miles on a "new" vehicle. I am sorry for the azz this Buick gets next as I farted in the seat many times. :grin: This also is now harder to sell as its new, base, with near 3000 miles on it. 

Way to go GM. It is like you set this up as a failure from the beginning.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm guessing it's the third one. In that case they really ****** up.... It's a 900 dollar part and contains the bulk of the scr system.

As far as I know, no one has had the actaul SCR replaced. Just the tank.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

you can buy those fittings an weld them in the pipe, have done it several times at work. no need to replace the pipe.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

oilburner said:


> you can buy those fittings an weld them in the pipe, have done it several times at work. no need to replace the pipe.


Except dealerships won't do anything that's not simply plug in and go... And good luck getting the dealer to pay for that as I doubt op will be able to weld it himself.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't doubt. Even if I couldn't I have many friends who can.

If it gets deleted, I am welding myself a SS exhaust. I have a Tweco 211i that needs more use.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with this. I have found that these cars aren't perfect, but once they are sorted out they are generally reliable. I've had a couple issues with mine, but I am up to 175K miles and still running great. Please post details one you know the exact issue and fix.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

Your dealer may not be aware that this is a restricted part number.

Until a call is made for a override the part will NEVER come off back order.

This is a case where the dealer parts manager is unaware of the restriction.

Rob


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

oldestof11 said:


> Don't doubt. Even if I couldn't I have many friends who can.
> 
> If it gets deleted, I am welding myself a SS exhaust. I have a Tweco 211i that needs more use.


Please post pics if you do Thank you.


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

Make sure the dealer opens a SPAC case for you, also i would call GM. I had this happen to me when I needed an O2 sensor, DEF heater and dipstick tube.. Everytime i needed parts it took them 6 weeks to get me a part for the car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KKCruze said:


> Make sure the dealer opens a SPAC case for you, also i would call GM. I had this happen to me when I needed an O2 sensor, DEF heater and dipstick tube.. Everytime i needed parts it took them 6 weeks to get me a part for the car.


What is a SPAC case?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

my dealer has tons of loaners. id go back and tell them i want a equivalent to my car in the shop. have them give you a sonic spar or another cruze. the more time it sits in the shop is less miles on your car for free. as long as it gets done correctly go ahead take 2 months thats 2 months worth of miles i save on my car.

i do understand the frustration but its not like you are carless and walking


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> What is a SPAC case?


https://simonbeckett.wikispaces.com/file/view/SPAC+Pocket+Guide.pdf


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. 

The dealer said they know these have restricted parts. That's not the case here. 

It maybe that it's a Buick GM Cadillac shop primarily but they said they do warranty work on all Chevy cars. I bought it CPO so I would assume they can recertify the car. 

They said they'll work with me on payments and GM. They've been calling me every couple, few days to tell me they don't have the part. They mentioned if it goes another week, they're going to open a case? 

First time I've had a car with a warranty so all of this is new to me.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh. Last tank in the Encore netted me 30.4 mpg hand calculated. Maybe it's needing a break in? I've been varying my driving to assist whatever break-in is left.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

They should open a case immediatly.......no reason to wait.

Rob


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

Tomko said:


> What is a SPAC case?


Service parts assistance center 


SPAC is a group of knowledgeable agents dedicated to providing assistance to GM dealerships for parts order concerns that cannot be handled through the automated modules within the Telephone Response and Communication System (TRACS) or Parts Workbench Electronic Parts Information Center (EPIC) application. If a part is not available, all efforts are directed towards providing the most accurate information on when the part will become available.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

This is not the dealer's fault, they want to get your car fixed, but when parts go to SPAC a lot of times it's just a waiting game. 

Sometimes they come in a day or two, sometimes it takes weeks.

I know I saw a few bulletins that a lot of the diesel parts are no longer restricted.

Contact the dealership and speak with the Service Manager, ask him to contact the local GM rep. 

It tends to speed things up.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Day 31. 

I drove to the dealer today. That went better than expected. Said I wanted to talk to the service advisor that I've been dealing with. She recognized me immediately and asked what she could do for me. I said I wanted a status update on my car and to get some things from it. She disappeared for a minute and came back with the service manager. He wants me to email him a payment slip, got me another loaner, and is going to see what's going on. There's a SPAC (special parts access program) on it already but he thinks my part is caught in contract negotiations with the supplier. He's said he's called other dealers to see if this is normal and has been told no. He's going to escalate this for me. He also had a Verano customer there with a similar problem. It's been 65 days waiting on an AC compressor and it's caught in negotiations.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> Day 31.
> 
> I drove to the dealer today. That went better than expected. Said I wanted to talk to the service advisor that I've been dealing with. She recognized me immediately and asked what she could do for me. I said I wanted a status update on my car and to get some things from it. She disappeared for a minute and came back with the service manager. He wants me to email him a payment slip, got me another loaner, and is going to see what's going on. There's a SPAC (special parts access program) on it already but he thinks my part is caught in contract negotiations with the supplier. He's said he's called other dealers to see if this is normal and has been told no. He's going to escalate this for me. He also had a Verano customer there with a similar problem. It's been 65 days waiting on an AC compressor and it's caught in negotiations.


Do you know the part number you are needing?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

diesel said:


> Do you know the part number you are needing?


Whatever includes the SCR.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Got an email today. Part is pending shipment!


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Part got overnight shipped and it's sitting in my drive. I missed that torque!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> Part got overnight shipped and it's sitting in my drive. I missed that torque!



Shipped to your house????????????......or is the car repaired and returned to your driveway?

Rob


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Robby said:


> Shipped to your house????????????......or is the car repaired and returned to your driveway?
> 
> Rob


Yeah. I didn't make that clear. 

Overnighted to the dealer and the car is sitting in my drive.


----------

